# How can i get drivers for my printer?



## moecraft (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a Canon PIXMA MP130 Multifuntional printer and need to get drivers for it. Can someone help me?


----------



## bigrob76 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here you go - this should set you on the right path...

http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP130


----------



## moecraft (Jul 13, 2009)

It takes me to a Debian Repository,Someone can help me?


----------



## bigrob76 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know if this will work or not, but I would copy over the .ppd file here...

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804226

And try to install it in cups.


----------

